# BlueLaKoonz Solitaire



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Just had a tonne of pics off his owner so thought i'd put up the latest ones but all the others will be on his page in the kitten section later on too  xx

For those who don't know this is one of Odin's littermates from the Wiccan Litter (aged 6 months now)



















You can see from this pic why his owner calls him Monster - the white on his paws


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hes looking really good hes starting to look all grown up its amazing how much hes changed. I love his muzzle and face  You must be so proud as his breeder.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow Lou - he has turned into a real hunk of a coonie hasn't he! Love the second pic - has just the sort of fierce look that I love in the males.

I will show it to Odin when he gets up in the morning!!!

Lou
x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I am seriously pleased with him and how well he's doing - definitely a lovely big boy and very nice typey looks with excellent markings x

Should hopefully have updated of the rest of litter mates soon too x


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

What a gorgeous chap!


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

wow nice cat stunner.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hows Pagen Girl doing lou???


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Awaiting some pics but she's doing fab and was in for neutering this week so pics will have her being patchy lol xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh Lou, Cosmos' ball dropped  Will have to tell Nikki lol x she'll kick herself lol x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh i didnt realise that she had a new home sorry thought you where keeping her a breeding girl..... sorry  Glad shes doing good though. Cant wait to see piccies.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah she's now got a fab pet home and is happy as larry, so i'm very happy too  x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats great im happy for you. You did really well rearing Roki the way you did shows your truly dedicated. well done.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking fab


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow lou I bet your so proud what a stunning little boy he is!!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Love the second photo, very beautiful cat Lou :thumbup:


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

What a lovely cat, he is gorgeous


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Picture of BlueLaKoonz Cosmos that i had through this morning...


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

One of Pagan that i had a few weeks ago x


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow what a beauty:blink::blink:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is beautiful xxx:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

they are all looking faulous Lou!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Picture of BlueLaKoonz Cosmos that i had through this morning...


WOW he is amazing i cant belive how much hes grown, hes looking fab


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> One of Pagan that i had a few weeks ago x


awww bless her coat is so thick isnt it shes pretty


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

god he's a beaut! looks huge i want him


----------

